# My dog just tangled with a coyote



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

and sent the vermin high tailing it out of the neighborhood...




Ive seen lots of them, but this is the first time one let a dog run right up to it, rabid maybe...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> and sent the vermin high tailing it out of the neighborhood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About a year ago there was a Golden Retriever that was killed by a coyote about a block from my house.

Why did you send your dog on him?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

They are getting very bold around here too. Two summers ago our Malibu canyon tenant was walking with her 2 leashed dogs (pit mixes) up behind the place, the dogs started barking and snarling, a coyote popped out & actually grabbed the larger of her two dogs by the hind leg, left a hell of a bite. Very weird.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> and sent the vermin high tailing it out of the neighborhood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Or in heat, or thought your dog was in heat...Could have a been a bitch in season in the area.

We were training in San Diego at our field which is in a Canyon. When a Pack of them came right on the field, sniffing, and peeing on the blinds. Even with a dog on the field training, they came right on. Usually they were very skittish. I also heard that if food is scarce they will be more likely to make encounters with new canines and get close to humans.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I didnt send him (although that would be tough to resist in a controlled setting like a gated neighborhood)


normally if he walks out with me to get the trash container from the curb, he is pretty good about staying close by, I was surprised when he bolted, then saw the vermin

I was a little disappointed he didnt hit it like a missile


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> I didnt send him (although that would be tough to resist in a controlled setting like a gated neighborhood)
> 
> 
> normally if he walks out with me to get the trash container from the curb, he is pretty good about staying close by, I was surprised when he bolted, then saw the vermin
> ...



I hear nothing but good things about your dog. Your PSA boys stopped out to the club last sunday, I was hoping you and your dog showed up too.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

PM sent.................


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> PM sent.................



Be sure you take advantage of the rain. Go play or train with your dog while its windy and raining.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

A couple of years ago I had one start approaching my PSD while out with him off lead . 

My dog had his back to him and I saw it come out of the woods , see my dog and start running towards him . I stepped out in the open and it took off in the other diection as soon as it saw me . I'm not sure what it's intentions were . 

I've been seeing more of them lately in the metro area where I've never seen them before .


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen them within 50 yards of my main kennel building. I have also seen them circling one of my puppy kennels the day after I weaned a litter and moved the bitch out. it was about 1 am and I heard the puppies all barking like hell so I looked out the window and saw what I thought was their mother trying to get into the pen. I thought she had somehow escaped from her own kennel to get back with her puppies so I walked outside to just put her back with them for the night so I could address her escaping when it got daylight. To my surprise the shadow I had seen from the night light through the fog was not a dog, but coyote trying to eat my litter. The puppies were all happy to see the damn thing, wagging their tails and barking excitedly. Anyway when it saw me it ran. I have killed about 5 or 6 coyotes within 200 yards of my kennel in the last 3 years. 
I actually enjoy hunting them and calling them in to shoot.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> I was a little disappointed he didnt hit it like a missile


Sorry he let you down Matt.........feel free to return him to me at any time!:wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This thread has given me a great idea. Protection dogs to keep your protection dogs safe! Call High Country. Dogs that hit dangerous predators like heat seeking missles. May just be a niche market but what the heck.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> This thread has given me a great idea. Protection dogs to keep your protection dogs safe! Call High Country. Dogs that hit dangerous predators like heat seeking missles. May just be a niche market but what the heck.


 
Don, this is why everyone should have a nice 50lb pit or a 75lb bulldog to guard their furries... now to get them to disern which "furry" is the good one and which one is the bad one... there's your niche market... training them to discern...:-k:razz:

Toran


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Toran Scott said:


> Don, this is why everyone should have a nice 50lb pit or a 75lb bulldog to guard their furries... now to get them to disern which "furry" is the good one and which one is the bad one... there's your niche market... training them to discern...:-k:razz:
> 
> Toran


That could be touch and go for sure. If a good furry challenges their dominance it will go south immediately,but, as I understand it, the good furries aren't supposed to go around challenging like that. As long as they are not challenged, they are cool as can be. It may work but I would be hesitant to accept any liability.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike, if your puppies are barking, wagging tails, and seeing coyotes the day after you whelp them, I'm going to have to buy your ENS recipe!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Sorry he let you down Matt.........feel free to return him to me at any time!:wink:




He stopped right in front of it at 100% attention, (whats that movie, 'I didnt know whether to fight it or to f- it?)

Ive wondered if they see it as a dog, or vermin....(I think its the first time he's seen one) 

I remember on mythbusters they had some GSD and were trying different ways to get past it, the wolf urine made the dog stop for a moment.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Mike, if your puppies are barking, wagging tails, and seeing coyotes the day after you whelp them, I'm going to have to buy your ENS recipe!


 LOL, I think you mis read my post Daryl. I said the day after they were WEANED, not whelped. ;-)
And yes, the day after they were weaned (about 5 1/2 weeks old) they were barking at the coyote just on the other side of the fence and wagging their little tails as fast as they could, just like it was their own mother on the other side.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That could be touch and go for sure. If a good furry challenges their dominance it will go south immediately,but, as I understand it, the good furries aren't supposed to go around challenging like that. As long as they are not challenged, they are cool as can be. It may work but I would be hesitant to accept any liability.



A pit to act as a shepherd?

Supposedly there are guys that fight pits in Cali that have Presas or something guarding the pits since they are people friendly


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry meant it more as a joke... I just thought DOn's idea was funny, protection dogs for the protection dog... certainly wouldn't want to deal with it (and don't around me) but if I was gonna have a dog around to help out with coyote control (or the like) I'd take a nice bulldog anyday over almost any mali/dutchie... now if it was a guy with bad intentions... 
I just thought it would be funny to see Don start advertising his new niche market... protection dogs for the protection dog... 
Toran


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Toran Scott said:


> if I was gonna have a dog around to help out with coyote control (or the like) I'd take a nice bulldog anyday over almost any mali/dutchie...


 If that was me, I would chose something like livestock guardian dogs.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

A coyote pack will use a bitch in heat to lure a dog and then the pack will kill it. 

I had that happen to a Boxer of mine on a midnight fishing trip. My dog kept alerting on something and I kept calling him back. Finally the coyote came out of the brush and within 10 yards of my campfire. When I saw what it was, I let my dog go after it. He got out about 25 yards and a pack of about 5 jumped him. 

My Boxer was a tough dog. He mangled one and I shot one. I had never heard of that before until I told that story to a cattle rancher. He is the one who told me a coyote pack will do that.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I heard that some folks hunt them with dogs, greyhounds I think. I forget what the term is called.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeh, it was all joking of course. I can see the livestock guardian if the kennels don't have a perimeter fence because you definitely need a dog with no prey drive so they don't leave the premises to find them. If it is fenced several bnreeds would work but since there are protections dogs worth a lot of bucks apparently, I would think the benefits of having bulldogs could run into the red pretty fast. 
On the other hand a company called "Airedale Security", like the airforce unit. A lead in like, "Keep your protection dog safe from attack with Airedale Security."


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> He stopped right in front of it at 100% attention, (whats that movie, 'I didnt know whether to fight it or to f- it?)
> 
> Ive wondered if they see it as a dog, or vermin....(I think its the first time he's seen one)
> 
> I remember on mythbusters they had some GSD and were trying different ways to get past it, the wolf urine made the dog stop for a moment.


Rotties do the same thing Matt. They come charging up like they are the king of beasts and if the dog or whatever doesn't scare, they stop dead in their tracks about 15' away and start smelling the ground. It's called running a bluff.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Rotties do the same thing Matt. They come charging up like they are the king of beasts and if the dog or whatever doesn't scare, they stop dead in their tracks about 15' away and start smelling the ground. It's called running a bluff.


If there are retards out there that will pay 60k for a "estate protection dog" i figure you could get at least 80k for a dog to protect that one:wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Rotties do the same thing Matt. They come charging up like they are the king of beasts and if the dog or whatever doesn't scare, they stop dead in their tracks about 15' away and start smelling the ground. It's called running a bluff.


Don, here's a money maker!
Write a book called 
"What happens to The Average pet, PPD, Schutzhund dog, farm dog, badass bulldog, yadda, yadda, When The Coyote Stops Running". :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob, I know you will understand this. I have seen dogs pushing a yearling yote they close the distanmce behind it. Everyone says the coyote picked up a gear and pulled a bit ahead. The ones I have seen the dog dropped a gear because he is a chaser but has no idea what he is gonna do if he actually catches it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I just saw a Coyote in my neighborhood. I don't think I live that far from Matt.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prey just ain't the same when it wants to swap roles huh?! 8-[ :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My old GSD would chase them down and snap them. He always got to them first, then my cattle dog would get there with my aussie, and it was always a mess.

I saw the bitch in heat trick one time when I was out for a walk in Colorado by a creek north of the house. He snapped her, and they went after the rest of them, got two more.

He was not all that in the bitework, but I never saw him stop to sniff a coyote. The semi protection dog that protected.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He he Yes the breeders of furries neads Pits/bulldogs to gard the dogs against wermit and the Pit/bulldog breeders neads Furries to protect ther dogs against men trying to stell them  

I se a wunderfull partnershipp forming 


Toran Scott said:


> Don, this is why everyone should have a nice 50lb pit or a 75lb bulldog to guard their furries... now to get them to disern which "furry" is the good one and which one is the bad one... there's your niche market... training them to discern...:-k:razz:
> 
> Toran


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Rotties do the same thing Matt. They come charging up like they are the king of beasts and if the dog or whatever doesn't scare, they stop dead in their tracks about 15' away and start smelling the ground. It's called running a bluff.




He didnt stop a distance away, he was basically nose to nose from what I could see, kinda like when one dog dominates another


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

this one looked solo, saw it later that night just outside the neighborhood, but guys at work were saying they saw the bitch in heat trap from up on a house where there was a female and two dogs followed her and you could see the pack waiting......


(I think that happened to me in scottsdale....)


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I heard that some folks hunt them with dogs, greyhounds I think. I forget what the term is called.


Lurchers, usually grey hound crossed with something else maybe some collie and mastiff or airedale. I guess some of the pure grey hounds when chasing rabbits are so focused on the rabbit they will run into trees or fence posts. So they sometimes cross them to fit their needs. When hunting coyotes you need a cross that has some Conan the barbarian style muscle and attitude and probably more then one dog.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

So just how common is lurching?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I want to hunt coyotes around Phx with a lurcher and a golden eagle


maybe greyhound X Dogo?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> He didnt stop a distance away, he was basically nose to nose from what I could see, kinda like when one dog dominates another


I find it strange the coyote didn't flee if he felt threatened. That would be the norm. Maybe he was sick.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> So just how common is lurching?


I don't know how common it is probably not very, with all the socialist do-gooders outlawing everything under the sun these days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4LeZnb2L4&feature=related

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2005/06/american-coyote-lurchers-old-and-new.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> So just how common is lurching?



Pretty common in the UK a few yrs back but there hunting laws have drastically changed.
It wasn't uncommon to have lurcher classes at some of the bigger working terrier shows I used to attend. 
Look through the "hunting" forum here. 
Don T had some pics of a sight hound/Airedale lurcher bred from one of his dogs. 
Lots of Lurcher sites on the web.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Aslo in the Golden Eagle wolf hunting thread - unless that was the lurcher thread and the GE ended up being discussed or it was the other way around. Very interesting topic.


----------

